# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > سوال: بدست آوردن سن در بانک اطلاعاتی

## smym271

دوستان سلام

برنامه ای تحت بانک access با vb6 نوشته ام ، مشکلم این جاست که چطور تعداد افرادی که سن شان بین 11 تا 15 سال است را بدست آورد ؟

درصورت امکان یک نمونه کوچک برنامه برای این جواب در نظر بگیرید 

با تشکر از شما

----------


## Restlesa

می خوای کل سن های ذکر شده افراد را با هم داشته باشی یا به صورت جدا ؟؟؟

----------


## smym271

> می خوای کل سن های ذکر شده افراد را با هم داشته باشی یا به صورت جدا ؟؟؟


 
منظورم اینه که فرض کنیم 300 رکورد ، مشخصات افراد در بانک (access) ذخیره شده باشد ، میخواهم تعداد افرادی که سن های 11 تا 15 سال را دارند را بدست آورم . یعنی فرض می کنیم که 150 نفر از آن 300 نفر سن هایشان بین 11 تا 15 است .


من یه نظری دارم راجب حل این مساله ولی خیلی طولانی و غیر معقول از نظر منطق برنامه نویسی است و آن این است که اول بیام از سال 1300 تا تاریخ جاری سیستم را بشمارد . به عنوان مثال تعداد افرادی که متولد سال 1368 هستند را بشمارد و در متغیری ذخیره کند حال دوباره بیام تعداد افرادی که متولد 1369 هستند را شمارش کند و در متغیری ذخیره کند ... بعد از همه این کارها برای این سال ها ..... حال بیام تعداد افرادی که متولد بین مثلا 1360 تا 1366 هستند را باهم جمع کند و نمایش دهد ..... 100 درصد این روش غیر معقول و غیر منطقی است بدون شک ...

لطفـــا یـــــــــــاری فـــــرمائــــــیـــد
سپاس از شما و دوستان محترم

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

سلام دوستان
منم همین مشکل رو داشتم البته من یه برنامه برای مدیریت دامداریم نوشتم میخوام به روز سن گاو ها رو حساب که یعنی تاریخ تولد رو با تاریخ امروز مقایسه کنه و جواب بده تا اینجا رو مشکل ندارم ولی میخوام مثلا گاو های 1 ساله رو نماش بده یا 2 ساله رو نمایش بده

----------


## Restlesa

> دوستان سلام
> 
> برنامه ای تحت بانک access با vb6 نوشته ام ، مشکلم این جاست که چطور تعداد افرادی که سن شان بین 11 تا 15 سال است را بدست آورد ؟
> 
> درصورت امکان یک نمونه کوچک برنامه برای این جواب در نظر بگیرید 
> 
> با تشکر از شما


دوست عزیز برنامه ات رو ضمیمه کن

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

ببین اساتید من یه ایده دارم 
ایا تو اکسس میشه برنامه نویسی کرد و برای این کار یه کوری نوشت؟

----------


## Restlesa

دوست عزیز بهت گفتم که
برنامه ات رو ضمیمه کن تا مشکلت رو برطرف کنم

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

سلام یه نمونه برات گذاشتم امیدوارم منظورم رو بفهمین البته این نمونه که من میزارم فقط یه مثال هست 
راستی تاریخی که تو پایگاه داده شده فقط تاریخ تولد هستش


```
http://up.iranblog.com/images/vf0dly0gunfto3g9gbqp.rar
```

----------


## Restlesa

> دوستان سلام
> 
> برنامه ای تحت بانک access با vb6 نوشته ام ، مشکلم این جاست که چطور تعداد افرادی که سن شان بین 11 تا 15 سال است را بدست آورد ؟
> 
> درصورت امکان یک نمونه کوچک برنامه برای این جواب در نظر بگیرید 
> 
> با تشکر از شما


امیدوارم همون چیزی باشه که می خوای

----------


## Restlesa

> سلام یه نمونه برات گذاشتم امیدوارم منظورم رو بفهمین البته این نمونه که من میزارم فقط یه مثال هست 
> راستی تاریخی که تو پایگاه داده شده فقط تاریخ تولد هستش
> 
> 
> ```
> http://up.iranblog.com/images/vf0dly0gunfto3g9gbqp.rar
> ```


و این هم برای شما دوست عزیز

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

نه عزیزم این منظورم نبود این که همه میدونن
منظورم اینه که کل رکوردها رو پیمایش کنه تاریخ تولد رو با تاریخ جاری سیستم مقایسه کنه هر رکوردی که مثلا جواب خروجی 365 شد این رکورد را در ذخیره کرده و دوباره تا پایان همین کارو انجام بده سپس تمام رکوردهایی که خروجی 365 داشت را نشون بده مرسی
بعد میخواستم بدونم بجز این روش روش دیگری برای انجام این کار هست یا نه

----------


## smym271

> دوست عزیز برنامه ات رو ضمیمه کن


با سلام

با تشکر از پیگیری دوست عزیز *Restlesa* 

این روزها مشکل جدی ای برام پیش اومده که باید حل بشه ، به همین خاطر الان نمیتونم ... در ضمن برنامه من با تمامی اطلاعات حدود 30 مگابایت حجمشه ، بنابراین چهارشنبه جاری یعنی 04/12/89  نمونه ای ارسال خواهم کرد ... با تشکر و عرض پوزش جدی

----------


## Restlesa

خوااهش می کنم
نیازی به آپلود کردن برنامه ات نیست
یه برنامه برات ضمیمه کردم یه نگاهی بهش بنداز ببین همون چیزیه که می خوای یا نه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

ولي من كه هنوز جوابم رو نگرفتم لطفا دوستان كمك كنيد 
خيلي ممنون از پيگيري restlesa عزيز هيچ كي ديگه بلد نيست ؟ :افسرده:

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

ای بابا یعنی هیچ کس برای این کار چیزی به ذهنش نمیرسه راهنماییم ؟؟؟؟ کنه مدیران سایت پس کجان!!!!!!!!

----------


## Restlesa

> ولي من كه هنوز جوابم رو نگرفتم لطفا دوستان كمك كنيد 
> خيلي ممنون از پيگيري restlesa عزيز هيچ كي ديگه بلد نيست ؟


 دوست عزیز مگه شما نمی خوای گاوهای یک ساله ی موجود در بانکت رو  به دست بیاری ؟؟؟؟
کدی که من برات گذاشتم همین کار رو انجام میده

----------


## smym271

> خوااهش می کنم
> نیازی به آپلود کردن برنامه ات نیست
> یه برنامه برات ضمیمه کردم یه نگاهی بهش بنداز ببین همون چیزیه که می خوای یا نه ؟؟؟؟


*با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، بویژه کاربر* *Restlesa محترم

نمونه ای را ضمیمه این نوشته می کنم و امیدوارم با این نمونه منظور و کار من واضح بیان شده باشد ..... با تشکر

شرح مختصر سوال : میخواهم تعداد افرادی که سن هایشان بین 11 تا 14 سال است را نمایش دهد . فرض کنیم 11 ساله 2 نفر باشند و 12 و 13 ساله هر کدام 10 نفر و 14 ساله نداشته باشیم . حال چه تعداد خواهد شد ؟ طبق تعداد فوق مجموعشان 12 نفر خواهد بود یعنی سن 11 تا 14 سال ، 12 نفر می باشند ....

حجم فایل : 12 KB

http://www.4shared.com/file/wh6o4atg/sample.html



*

----------


## smym271

> ای بابا یعنی هیچ کس برای این کار چیزی به ذهنش نمیرسه راهنماییم ؟؟؟؟ کنه مدیران سایت پس کجان!!!!!!!!



سلام ، چرا داد و فریاد می کنی ؟

لطفا واضح تر سوالتو مطرح کن و در صورت امکان فایل نمونه ای  با طراحی ساده آپلود کن تا دوستان و من بتونیم یاری ات کنیم ..... با تشکر

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

خوب از این واضح تر
سوال منم یه جورایی مثل مال u هستش 
مشکل من تو روش سرچ کردن هستش حالا صبر میکنم ببینم جواب یو رو دستان چجوری میدن ببینم به جوابم میرسم یا نه
مرسی از دوستان

----------


## Restlesa

> *با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، بویژه کاربر* *Restlesa محترم
> 
> نمونه ای را ضمیمه این نوشته می کنم و امیدوارم با این نمونه منظور و کار من واضح بیان شده باشد ..... با تشکر
> 
> شرح مختصر سوال : میخواهم تعداد افرادی که سن هایشان بین 11 تا 14 سال است را نمایش دهد . فرض کنیم 11 ساله 2 نفر باشند و 12 و 13 ساله هر کدام 10 نفر و 14 ساله نداشته باشیم . حال چه تعداد خواهد شد ؟ طبق تعداد فوق مجموعشان 12 نفر خواهد بود یعنی سن 11 تا 14 سال ، 12 نفر می باشند ....
> 
> حجم فایل : 12 KB
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/wh6o4atg/sample.html
> ...


دوست عزيز نمونه برنامه اي رو كه در پست شماره 9 برات گذاشتم دانلود كردي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

من از شما خواهشم میکنم یک بار دیگه سوال ای تاپیک رو بخونید به نظر من شما هنوز متوجه صورت مسئله نشده اید این نمونه برنامه که شما در پست 9 گذاشتید هیچ ربطی به سوال اون دوست عزیز داشت نه برای من

----------


## smym271

> دوست عزيز نمونه برنامه اي رو كه در پست شماره 9 برات گذاشتم دانلود كردي ؟؟؟؟



سلام

بلی ، دیدم ولی مد نظر نبود ...... لطفا به فایلی که آپلود کردم توجه ای کن . سپاس از شما

*http://www.4shared.com/file/wh6o4atg/sample.html*

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

خوب دوستان بلاخره نمونه برنامه تکمیل شد حالا با این نمونه برنامه بهتر میتونم منظور خودم و اون دوست عزیزمونsmym را بیان کنم
البته این برنامه ناقصه که داخلش توضیح دادم که کجا باید کد اضافه بشه

http://www.up.iranblog.com/images/r4...h9efxa1pfw.rar

----------


## smym271

> خوب دوستان بلاخره نمونه برنامه تکمیل شد حالا با این نمونه برنامه بهتر میتونم منظور خودم و اون دوست عزیزمونsmym را بیان کنم
> البته این برنامه ناقصه که داخلش توضیح دادم که کجا باید کد اضافه بشه
> 
> http://www.up.iranblog.com/images/r4...h9efxa1pfw.rar


سلام

فایلی رو آپلود کردم ، ببین منظورت همین بود ؟ شما میخواستید با وارد کن سال تولد خاصی گاوهای آن سال تولد را  نمایش دهد ، اگر اینطور باشد در فایل ضمیمه این کار پیاده سازی شده است ....

حجم فایل : 11 KB

http://www.4shared.com/file/wJk6jzRk/answer.html

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

نه بابا این رو بلدم 
یه بار دیگه نمونه رو نگاه کنید خیلی پیچیده تر از این حرفاست این که گفتم یه گاو های یه ساله مثال بود 
گاوهای 1 ماه 2 ماه و.... همه رو میخوام من هیچ وروردی به برنامه اضافه نمیکنم میخوام خود برنامه تمام گاوها رو دسته بندی کنه
بعد بگه در هر ماه چندتا گاو یک ماه 2 ماه و... داریم 
من محاسبه سن مشکلی ندارم فقط تو نشان دادن رکوردها مشکل دارم

----------


## Restlesa

> نه بابا این رو بلدم 
> یه بار دیگه نمونه رو نگاه کنید خیلی پیچیده تر از این حرفاست این که گفتم یه گاو های یه ساله مثال بود 
> گاوهای 1 ماه 2 ماه و.... همه رو میخوام من هیچ وروردی به برنامه اضافه نمیکنم میخوام خود برنامه تمام گاوها رو دسته بندی کنه
> بعد بگه در هر ماه چندتا گاو یک ماه 2 ماه و... داریم 
> من محاسبه سن مشکلی ندارم فقط تو نشان دادن رکوردها مشکل دارم


دوست عزیز می تونی خود برنامه ات روبه طور کامل برام ارسال کنی ؟؟؟

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

از پیگیری دوستان ممنون خودم جوابو پیدا کردم

----------


## smym271

> از پیگیری دوستان ممنون خودم جوابو پیدا کردم


چه خوب ؛ لطفا نمونه کوچکی برامون در سایت آپلود کن .... یادت نره ها 

مشکل من که حل نشد ، آپلود کن ان شاءالله مشکل من هم حل بشه .... آمین یارب العالمین

با سپاس

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

حتماً ولی تا چهار شنبه باید صبر کنی دارم میرم یه جایی برگشتم میزارم واسط

----------


## smym271

> حتماً ولی تا چهار شنبه باید صبر کنی دارم میرم یه جایی برگشتم میزارم واسط




The day without learning is a lost day

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

شرمنده اگه دیر شد :خجالت: 
و بازم شرمنده این برنامه کامل نیست فقط روش کار بدردت میخوره حالا برنامه رو یه نگاهی کن ببین میتونی اشکالشو بر طرف کنی :ناراحت: 


```
http://www.up.iranblog.com/images/2ulgjz91m5ogg0mlhht3.rar
```

http://www.up.iranblog.com/images/2u...ogg0mlhht3.rar

----------

